
Google I/O 2016 - emirozer
https://events.google.com/io2016/
======
netinstructions
Lots of Project Tango + AR/VR presentations. I'm willing to bet the next
Google/Nexus phones will have tech from Project Tango built in and become
standard on future Android phones. Lots of apps/games could be built for it
(and some that have been already built will debut during I/O). It could be one
of those things that differentiates Androids from iPhones. Take a look at the
'Introducing Project Tango Area Learning' talk for May 18 for an example.

More info on Project Tango - [https://www.google.com/atap/project-
tango/](https://www.google.com/atap/project-tango/)

~~~
rasz_pl
tango is not the only game in town

SVO: Fast Semi-Direct Monocular Visual Odometry 25 Feb 2014:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YnIMfw6bJY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YnIMfw6bJY)

~~~
RealityVoid
SVO is very interesting, but Tango is much more than that. Tango also has
hardware for depth perception, something that SVO does not offer.

As a side-note, the guys at ETH Zurich are friggin' amazing and they do so
much cool research. A big fan here!

------
pjmlp
Cool: Talks about NDK, ART, and maybe just maybe, they will fix audio latency.

Not so cool: Game keynotes seem to keep spreading Play Services PR instead of
talking about making games, available frameworks and tooling, like on Apple
and Microsoft conferences.

------
julianpye
Lots of Firebase - wild guess, but I assume Firebase support will be
integrated in Android Studio extending/maybe replacing the current Cloud-
Endpoints feature (which is unfortunate, because I use it extensively).

~~~
jlhonora
I hope they won't do that. I believe those approaches do a disservice to
Android in general.

For instance, it really annoys me when Android Studio pushes you to add app
indexing stuff, which in turn needs Play Services to work. Play Services
unnecessarily bloats my APKs, so I go great lengths to avoid it.

I prefer a more agnostic Android Studio (and Android in general) rather than
gravitating towards Google sponsored add-ons.

~~~
wiradikusuma
How you do in-app and push notif (GCM) without Play?

------
rtkwe
Hope we hear more from ATAP. They had some really interesting projects last
year I'm hoping make it further towards market.

~~~
Cyph0n
Sorry, but what's ATAP?

~~~
k-mcgrady
Very strange you were downvoted. It's Google's 'Advanced Technology and
Projects' group. Incubator run by an ex-DARPA guy. Projects are given two
years.

~~~
astebbin
Ex-DARPA gal, actually:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regina_E._Dugan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regina_E._Dugan)

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
Regina Dugan now works for Facebook.

------
chipperyman573
It doesn't look like they're really talking about anything new this year. A
little bit about android auto but as far as I can tell, that's it.

~~~
psbp
This happens every year. They don't announce a lot of sessions until the
keynote.

------
emehrkay
I found a bug in Safari os x: don't be logged in, go to the schedule, expand
one of the topics, click the plus sign and you'll get a message that says
something like "log in to save" in the lower left. Now you can no longer click
the window shade to close the popup, you have to click the 'Full Schedule"
link.

I'm in love with the 2d/3d font and the way it animates both in the color
cycling and number changing into one another. Its one of those things that I
wish I would had thought of doing (knew how to do)

------
dave2000
I wonder if I'm going to be able to download the version of Android which was
announced at last year's Google I/O before they announce another one this
year?

Don't ever change, Google.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Huh? Android 6.0 Marshmallow? It's on my phone right now.

And the next version (N) is already announced:
[https://developer.android.com/preview/index.html](https://developer.android.com/preview/index.html)

This comment does not really make sense.

~~~
kayone
I'm guessing he is running a non-nexus device.

~~~
PeCaN
I have it on an HTC One M8 on T-Mobile. Maybe he has a manufacturer that
doesn't like to update ( _cough_ Samsung _cough_ ) or a lazy carrier. But non-
Nexus devices definitely get updates somewhat regularly now. Most
manufacturer/carrier combos definitely got their act together compared to a
few years ago.

~~~
dave2000
I'm on the Sony Z3. Apparently some varities of the Z3 in some countries on
some networks are getting marshmallow at the moment. But not mine, yet at
least. It's not just Samsung who take ages updating, or who ignore the deal
they're supposed to have with Google to provide major updates released within
18 months of the release of a device.

~~~
Thimothy
He, some versions of the Z3 are getting the N(!)[1]. I'd say it's probable
that it's your carriers fault, the Marshmallow updates for the Z3 have been
out for a while.

[1] [https://developer.sony.com/develop/smartphones-and-
tablets/a...](https://developer.sony.com/develop/smartphones-and-
tablets/android-n-developer-preview/)

~~~
dave2000
I've an unlocked phone, so in my country I'll get it before those with phones
locked to a network. You can use sites such as xpericheck.com to confirm that
currently 7 locations have MM on the D6603 variant of the z3 phone.

------
outside1234
They are having it outside at Shoreline? oh boy.

~~~
kyrra
_The opinions stated here are my own, not necessarily those of Google._

I attended I/O a few years ago (prior to joining Google) and really enjoyed
the Moscone Center. Mainly because there was lots of hotels and restaurants in
the area. Lodgings around the Google campus are pretty sparse, this feels like
a mistake to me. Being able to walk to your hotel after a long day of
focusing/listening was definitely nice.

That said, being able to visit the Google Campus if you've never been there is
really nice. As well, I'm betting this will greatly reduce the costs of
hosting the event and those funds can be used in a different way. And with
Google's fleet of buses, it looks like they will pickup and drop people off at
the hotels they have rooms blocked off at.

EDIT: as drl42 points out, the mascone center is undergoing renovation and
probably wasn't available.

~~~
pbarnes_1
Hosting this in MV is just... weird. All the hotels suck, there's no food,
nothing touristy to do, etc etc.

I don't understand your note about costs. Google has infinite money. Even mid-
tier meetings are held at Moscone, so I don't think it's that expensive.

Are the I/O hordes really going to be visiting the Google Campus? For what
reason?

It's pretty weird.

~~~
calbear81
I lived in Mountain View down the street from Google the last few years but
here's where people will/should be going:

Hotels: If you want something nice, you're going to go to Palo Alto or
Downtown San Jose. If you're fine with budget basics, hit all the hotels along
El Camino between Sunnyvale and Palo Alto. Personally, I would choose the
Hampton Inn on Moffett Blvd. between the 101 and Central. It's clean, pretty
cheap, and two blocks from Castro St. with all the restaurants and stuff.

Restaurants: Castro St. and Downtown Palo Alto are your best bets. There are a
lot of options on Castro St. so expect it to get crowded but the food is
actually pretty damn good. This is not Michelin rated new American food like
in SF, so stick to the Asian options if you don't want to go wrong. Get Hot
Pot at Little Sheep or Sushi at Sushi Tomi or any of the other 5 ramen places
within walking distance. In Palo Alto, you can get finer dining options.

Touristy Things: The museums and cultural options are more limited so take a
short CalTrain ride directly to SF if you want that. If you have the weekend
to spend, Mountain View is about an hour closer to Santa Cruz than SF is so
head over there to get your tan and enjoy the beach.

~~~
kps

      > Touristy Things: The museums and cultural options are more limited …
    

CHM is ten minutes walk down Shoreline. If you don't think that's worth the
trip to the otherwise insipid sf bay area, then I don't want to be your
friend.

~~~
wooster
CHM is great and the docents there are fantastic. The Cantor Center at
Stanford has a great little collection of art. There's also a TeamLab
exhibition at PACE in Menlo Park that I hear is wonderful.

------
bound008
Is the entire event going to be outside? Or are they going to use a tent in
the vast parking lot space like they do for festivals?

------
tostitos1979
Umm .. how do you get a ticket?

~~~
ProblemFactory
Google I/O tickets are difficult to get - you apply, and they choose who can
purchase a ticket by lottery.

One of the reasons for this is that they used to hand out swag worth more than
the ticket price (latest Nexus phones, etc).

This makes sense for Google - increasing developer mindshare and experience on
their platforms is worth more than the device cost. But this also had the
effect of "everyone" applying for Google I/O to get the swag, even if you are
not too excited about attending the talks.

------
nialv7
I can't find ARA in the schedule :(

------
PaulHoule
huh?

------
CameronBanga
Hasn't this been announced for a while? Is there a reason this got submitted?
Did the schedule just get released or something? Title should probably
clarify.

~~~
plexicle
Schedule was released about an hour ago.

~~~
d33
> Mythbusting HTTPS: Squashing security’s urban legends

This one sounded interesting until I read the the abstract... I was hoping to
hear some reflections on actual security.

